
Yahoo Freezes Hiring and Considers Layoffs - noelsequeira
http://allthingsd.com/20120119/as-weak-q4-earnings-loom-yahoo-freezes-hiring-and-also-contemplates-layoffs/
======
catfish
Did anyone else notice that Yahoo did not post a single story on its front
page about the blackout yesterday. I had to dig down to the News page to see a
story about it. No wonder they are spiraling down...

